# Display cases for large planes



## msxyz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm looking for trasparent display cases for very large planes (1/32 fighters and 1/48 multi engine bombers). The display case has to be dust proof and robust. Trumpeter largest case for planes (they have one for 1/350 ships but it's not suited becuse it's long and narrow) is 316 x 276 mm but it's a bit too small for certain planes and not many shops have it.

Do you know other products that you recommend?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2012)

The only way you'll get what you are looking for commercially, is via a specialist outlet who supply display cases for retail shops and so on. Mostly custom-made, these will be _very _expensive!
I, and probably a few others here, am in the same boat, and I've decide the simplest, and least expensive route, is to make my own, using either clear acrylic sheet/Perspex, or toughened glass, with timber moulding frame for the latter. (Acrylic can be butt-jointed and glued with epoxy.)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent ideas Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2012)

Even so, sheet acrylic is pricey and, in my experience, a real PITA to cut.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2012)

You're right there Andy! 
I've found a source of thinner acrylic,the type used in greenhouses and so on, which will be usable up to about 2 feet by about 10 inch deep panels for the sidewalls of the case(s), and acceptable for the 'roof'. This is not only a lot cheaper, but easier to cut, using the 'score and snap' method.
It's not as rigid as 'proper' acrylic sheet, but passable, especially if frames using 90 degree wood mouldings, and better than nothing. For more substantial cases, I'll have to use glass, and accept the added weight and potential damage penalties.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2012)

I've seen the large display cases selling used at store going out of buisnes sales. Look for signs that say "All Store Fixtures For Sale" or somthing of the sort.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2012)

You'll have to have one made, if you are not able to make your own.

Head for a "plastic" store. One that cuts acrylic to size. Now that everything is cut using a router, I operate one myself. Most of the plastic shops wil have a program for cutting the elements of the box. They just plug in the L,W,H of the box you want, and whooska. 

Have a pocket full of change tho. I have made my own cases, they are a little tricky to do, and have them look decent. This is one I made for a 1/72 Halifax I repaired for a friend. My first box, kinda crude but keeps fingers off!


----------



## msxyz (Nov 30, 2012)

I also considered making them on my own; it looks like it's the only option, then.  I've a cheap source for clear plexiglass sheets and I can do some basic woodwork. One big advantage of the 'self made' way is that I can please my wife making them a little nicer, with a wood frame and all


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2012)

"A little nicer"???????
Now that cuts to the bone mate.


----------



## msxyz (Nov 30, 2012)

Wife isn't to happy about my hobbies  She doesn't appreciate real works of art, the models, I mean 

At least I can make my display cases to blend with the room furniture!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that case Bill, it's the sort of thing I'm thinking of. 
I have a friend who has a contact at a display and sign company, who has offered to cut the acrylic/Perspex if I end up using that instead of the thinner stuff. Then it's just a case of either bonding the butt-jointed edges, or setting them into the 90 degree wood mouldings.
One way of obtaining the correct acrylic sheet, rather than having to purchase fairly expensive large sheets, is to use the fronts from those clear 'clip frames' used for framing posters. One, maybe two of the largest size frame will provide enough raw material to make a 'box' up to about 12 x 18 inches, perhaps slightly larger, depending on the height required. These can sometimes be found, in the largest size, for as little as £10 each, with average price being nearer £15 to £18. Still not cheap, but a darned site less than the average acrylic sheet price, and worth it, to preserve a model which has had a lot of time and effort invested in it, plus the cost of the kit and any accessories.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2012)

It was a tongue in cheek reply.....

I think I used 4mm for the case above. All the mating edges for the top were mitered 45 deg. The sides was one piece, cut 45 deg about 3mm deep for the corners, heated with a small torch and bent. Butt joind and glued at the final corner. the top edge of the sides was mitered 45 deg as was the top all around. Then glued all round the top. I want to get it back from Pete and file the top edges round and polish them.

The only advantage of working where I do.

***There are aluminum extrusions for corners that you could use for putting it all together as well. Slotted at 90 deg. The ends of the extrusions could be cut at 45 deg for the sharp corners to fit together.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 30, 2012)

msxyz said:


> Wife isn't to happy about my hobbies  She doesn't appreciate real works of art, the models, I mean
> 
> At least I can make my display cases to blend with the room furniture!


You might point out that there are many other "hobbies" out there that you could be indulging in....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2012)

Egggzackley Paul, and this is why I am able to indulge in mine!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2012)

Had to add this.... was just at the local magazine store and this months issue of FSM has an article on making ones own display case. Take a look.


----------



## destrozas (Dec 19, 2012)

The long chain polycarbonates or bayer Vivak is something that is used in industry is a thermoformable quite optimal for this, it can be welded with a simple soldering iron and if necessary give a somewhat special with a hair dryer is more than enough to heat and take shape.


----------

